# Currant Creek



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yesterday (Sun), I had a chance to get some stream fishing in with my buddy Holdsworth. He and I used to enjoy flicking spinners in moving water quite a bit and we thought we'd revisit an area that was high on our list back then, Currant Creek.

The creek was always a tugging distraction while making the drive up to the reservoir and there were times when we found ourselves burning much of our fishing hours chasing the little fish in the stream.

Like old times, the tempting pockets, beaver dams, and undercut banks had us giddy with a desire to go and catch a bunch of tiny fish on spinners. We weren't disappointed.





































My usual weapon of choice, the size 2 Blue Fox in gold, has mysteriously disappeared from the shelves of practically every store in my area that has them for a fair price (around $3.00), so I settled for a silver one instead. It seemed to work just fine.

The stream was great! Everywhere that looked like it should hold a fish, did (or two or three). The fish weren't very spooky either. If I missed a chaser from even the smallest of holes, I could stand and retry my casts until I got a taker.

They were all nub-finned rainbows and dumber than the rocks they were hiding under, but they provided us with great entertainment for a couple of hours. Obviously, wild fish would've been much more rewarding to find on our lures, but we were in the easy access stretches and those tend to get hit pretty hard.

Holdsworth was using a smaller Blue Fox with a red bucktail and the action wasn't quite as fast for him. He still caught some fish, but he had to work a little harder for them. Our lure supply was quite limited for the day though, so we used what we had.

Aside from the hot fishing, it's a gorgeous place to spend some time. The red earth contrasted by lush vegetation and clear water provides a great backdrop for someone who just needs to wash away the work week.





































After catching plenty of fish with it, I lost the spinner and thought it would be fun to try fishing one of my big streamers on spinning gear...Just for kicks.

I couldn't cast very far, but as soon as it hit the water and got a tug, something swooped in for a nip. It wasn't like fishing with a fly rod though. My reaction time wasn't nearly fast enough at first and I kept trying to set the hook too late. After missing about 6 fish, I finally got my rhythm going.










It was a great time and I really needed the release of catching a bunch of little fish on a creek. It had been awhile since the last time I was able to walk a creek with a grand smile, laughing around every bend.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks like a beautiful river. I have to ask though, how often do you see snakes there?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I didn't at all, yesterday. My eyes were peeled though. It's definitely the right type of place to find them.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> That looks like a beautiful river. I have to ask though, how often do you see snakes there?


Hey Brody next time we fish together remind me and well discuss that river I know a thing or two about that area but not knowledge I wish to share with the whole world.Good on ya Loah that is a fun place.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

small creeks and loads of fish can be very therapeutic indeed. Nice JOB


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I was up there just a couple weeks ago. We did really well, although I was very surprised to see all those small rainbows. Every sinlge fish we caught were browns, and a little larger than those as well. We were a little farther upstream by the dam, maybe thats it??
Anyway, thanks for the report. Always good to hear about good water.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, we were just fishing about 5 minutes up the road. We knew we were in dink town, but it was still quick and easy. There are much nicer fish in there in several other stretches. We just stayed kind of close to the car.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I worry more about a momma moose and calf than snakes up there. Perhaps I should worry more about snakes too.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey LOAH! you're not kiddind about the GFB #2's. It is nearly impossible to find them anywhere!If you know of a place that still has a decent inventory PM me amd let me know!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a good time thanks for the report and photos.


----------

